# Suggestions for Nigerian Dwarf Goat milking stand?



## melissamiller (May 2, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

Although my does are only 6 months old, I'm thinking of getting a milking stand to start training them, as well as a place for me to use for hoof trimming and eye medication (one of my does gets occasional conjunctivitis from an irritant in the shed). 

My stand would have to remain outdoors and so needs to be pretty weather-proof. My girls are also horned, so it would need to accommodate horned goats. 

Anyway - I'm curious to hear what suggestions people have for mini goats. Is there a type of milk stand you find works better for the smaller breed? One company you like more than others? Any suggestions would be great, thank you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My hubby built mine for my girls, and all have horns but one. It's a standard wooden stand cut to size for mini's.
It's inside my shed and I use it for my horned boys too...they have a bit more difficulty with the width of their horns going into the head gate but a little sideways twist and they fit.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My bro and I built a wooden one. There are one or two things I would change, but it's worked great. It's on another thread here; I can post a link if you're interested.


----------



## melissamiller (May 2, 2011)

Ooh yes please, a link would be great! Maybe if there's a drawing or schematic I can get the boyfriend to build one...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's the link. It'll take you right to the post.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17372&p=209816&hilit=milk+stand+plans#p209816


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've seen ones made out of PVC... that would be weather proof..


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I have one I made from the plans on Pholia farms website. The only thing I would change is I would increase the length of the legs about 2 inches, so it is a little higher.

I made mine so the headgate can be removed for transport to shows etc. , it has pins instead of being glued.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I have an older wooden one made by a friend that has two large bolts so it can be folded down for easy transport. He even carved out a space in the frame so you could carry it easier.


----------

